# Moving Washer and Dryer upstairs from basement



## pennypoopie (Aug 23, 2009)

My husband and I just got done moving our w/d upstairs. His back is bad, and I had knee replacement, a few months ago..We are in our 50's. I am sooo tired of going up and down those basement stairs to do laundrey. We were lucky, our master bath had room, for w/d. We had to redo some plumbing, to move our commode. (we had room for that on the other side of the room). We ran a electrical outlets for appliances. We also had to tear our T&G wood off the walls, ran a outlet for dryer, and we ran a outlet for washer. We put the outlert for the washer up high so I can unplug it. We have a whirlpool duet washer, so we reinforced the subfloor, below in the basement. We also put installation in bathroom walls for noise control. Our brother in law got the dryer up, but we had to call a appliance company, who were very nice and came out, and got that heavy washer up stairs. I must say, that duet washer is the best washer I have ever had. Really cleans the clothes, and saves money. I always unplug it when it is not in use. I had a TV get a lightening strike one time, don't want that to happen to my washer. I generally unplug mostly everything, that is possible, when not in use. Anyway, we are pooped, but it was well worth it. I am a happy woman! My life is better, not climbing those stairs three times a week, three to four loads, everyother day! I bet it would of costa up two to three thousand dollars to have someone else do it. it took about a month, doing a little each day, but like I said i am a happy woman!! Now if we ever sell the house, new owners will have two choices of where to put heir washer and dryer!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Good to hear. You can buy individual surge protectors for the tv's, appliances, to protect them so you don't have to constantly turn them off/on. I suggest stainless steel hoses for the washer, no burst. Be safe, G


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Penny, 
Sounds like a very good DIY project, I moved the W/D up out of the basement a couple yrs ago so I know what your saying about those basement stairs! Some time the easy sounding projects sound easy but run into some big-time work. enjoy your new utility room! :thumbsup:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You're not going to understand this yet, but you may in a few years. I too have a problem back (I will always refuse to say "bad back") and have had both knees operated on. You actually had a good thing going with routine stair climbing. In your mid 60's you are going to acutely notice the lack of ability in that area if it does not remain a part of your daily exercise regimen.

While I agree that carrying laundry up and down may not be such a great idea, (My brother installed a dumb waiter for our parents - in their eighties), we all really would benefit from daily stair climbing. I'm 64, and have just now begun to reclaim some of the use of my legs and knees easy living robbed me of... I now ride one of those California weight shift carving "Trikkes" you used to see on the infomercials. Take a look at it *HERE*.


----------

